# Dried jerky to long. How do I save it.



## miamited (May 6, 2013)

I made some beef jerky and left it in to long. Now it is way to dry. Not chewy at all. I tried putting some in a sandwich bag and that in a gallon zip lock with a wet paper towel. Heated that slightly in the microwave to bring some of the moisture out of the paper towel and left it in for about a day. The jerky did not absorb any of the moisture.

Any ideas on how to save the jerky? I would hate to throw out a few pounds of meat.

Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2013)

MiamiTed said:


> I made some beef jerky and left it in to long. Now it is way to dry. Not chewy at all. I tried putting some in a sandwich bag and that in a gallon zip lock with a wet paper towel. Heated that slightly in the microwave to bring some of the moisture out of the paper towel and left it in for about a day. The jerky did not absorb any of the moisture.
> 
> Any ideas on how to save the jerky? I would hate to throw out a few pounds of meat.
> 
> Thanks.


Try freezing some & thawing it???

I slice & freeze a lot of Smoked Ham, and whenever I thaw it out, it's dripping moist.

Not saying this will work, but you never know.

Bear


----------



## miamited (May 28, 2013)

Bearcarver,

Sorry I didn't get back sooner to thank you. I had to freeze it twice, but it helped.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2013)

MiamiTed said:


> Bearcarver,
> 
> Sorry I didn't get back sooner to thank you. I had to freeze it twice, but it helped.


That's Great !!!

I didn't know if it would work on dry jerky, but I'm glad it helped.

Bear


----------



## biteme7951 (May 28, 2013)

Make some jerky stuff out of it. grind it up in a food processor and a little pinch between the cheek and gum will get the spit glands moving. The convenience stores sell it in a snuff like container and the kids eat it up.

Barry.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2013)

biteme7951 said:


> Make some jerky stuff out of it. grind it up in a food processor and a little pinch between the cheek and gum will get the spit glands moving. The convenience stores sell it in a snuff like container and the kids eat it up.
> 
> Barry.


Wow!!!

I forgot all about that stuff-----That's been out a long time, and I bought it when I was a kid !!!

Great idea to make your own!!!

Bear


----------



## Home Dehydrator Pro (Oct 30, 2018)

If you dry beef jerky for too long, it's both overcooked and over-dehydrated. 1 lb. of boiling water to 1lb. of beef jerky is enough to moisturize it back to its original state, in terms of water content. It takes about an hour, and tastes better if you use beef broth and other ingredients, like garlic powder or BBQ sauce!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 31, 2018)

I thought jerky snuff went the way of candy cigarettes? They still sell it...

Chris


----------



## xray (Oct 31, 2018)

I remember the jerky snuff, used to buy it as a kid and eat it while hunting...before I started chewing the real stuff. I wonder if that contributed to it.

I still think they make it. I recall seeing it made by Wild Bill’s not too long ago. The problem is, it’s a total ripoff like $4-6 a can...cheaper to buy a can of chew.


----------



## Home Dehydrator Pro (Nov 6, 2018)

Jerky chew is basically ground up jerky. Admittedly, it's also generally more tender as well.


----------



## nanuk (Nov 9, 2018)

Dehydrator Pro" data-source="post: 1890113"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Home Dehydrator Pro said:


> If you dry beef jerky for too long, it's both overcooked and over-dehydrated. ...



I don't get it....   drying doesn't cook it... so it can't be over cooked...   or am I missing something?


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 8, 2018)

Don't sniff Jerky snuff up your nose!

All that too dry of Jerky needs is more beer with it.

I usually run mine 4 hours. Seems to be about right.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 8, 2018)

Alton Brown in a Good Eats episode diced up a bunch of jerky and made chipped beef gravy on toast.  Maybe your overly dry jerky would rehydrate in gravy and be good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2018)

I had Jerky years ago that was too Dry, that I chopped up pretty fine & mixed it with Mayo & Horseradish.
Then made Sammies with it, kinda like Deviled Ham Spread, only Beef. Worked Great !!

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 12, 2019)

Put it in a zip lock bag with a couple slices of bread.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 12, 2019)

I use to put a thin slice of Apple, wrapped in a piece of paper towel, in my can of Prince Albert to keep my tabacky moist.
Yeah, I use to roll my own.


----------



## nanuk (Jan 12, 2019)

you could always dry it more, and make pemmican out of it.


----------

